# Survivor Blood vs Water Possible Casting Spoilers



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

This is from

http://www.realityblurred.com/realitytv/archives/survivor_blood_vs_water/2013_May_13_cast

Survivor has cast a former Big Brother winner who will appear on Survivor Blood vs. Water, the new season that features returning cast members playing with loved ones. While Amazing Race and Big Brother have long shared cast members, including with Survivor, it has not yet drawn a cast member from CBS other shows.

Hayden Moss, who won season 12, is dating Kat Edorsson, who appeared on Survivor One World. Another notable pairing: Monica Culpepper partner will compete with her husband, Brad Culpepper, a former NFL player.

The returning cast members Ive been able to confirm, via someone with knowledge of the cast, are as follows, though its possible one or more of these are either alternates (or decoys?) The cast is sequestered in L.A. and are leaving for the Philippines soon, and include the following returnees paired with someone they know:

Tyson Apostol, Tocantins, Heroes vs. Villains
Aras Baskauskas, Panama
Rupert Boneham, Pearl Islands, All-Stars, Heroes vs. Villains
Monica Culpepper, One World
Colton Cumbie, One World
Kat Edorsson, One World
Laura Morett, Samoa
Gervase Peterson, Borneo
RC Saint-Amour, Philippines
Tina Wesson, Australia, All-Stars

While there are some bright spotsthe return of Gervase is especially interestingthis cast seems like a phenomenal joke: Two winners, three if you count Hayden? One person, Rupert, playing for a fourth timefourth! Three of the cast from Survivor One World, which Jeff Probst called a letdown?

Hopefully the twist can save it: I am intrigued about how Amazing Race-izing the show will affect the game, but this all seems so desperate.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

If Colton is really on it I may not watch. He's a horrible person.  

Tk


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Not happy about Colton or Rupert. But I'll be very happy to watch Monica and RC some more. And having Gervase back will be great. 

And I don't get the "Amazing Race-izing" comment. From everything I've heard, they're not in teams of two. It's a Fans vs. Favorites twist, with all the fans being family of the favorites.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Why is it so hard for them to find new players?


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Not happy about Colton or Rupert. But I'll be very happy to watch Monica and RC some more. And having Gervase back will be great.


+100 for Rupert (big crybaby) and Gervase (can't believe it has taken this long to have him back).


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Wonder how they are going to work out the voting. Are they 'paired' with their friend or loved one in that they are truly a pair where if one gets voted out they both go?

Also happy that Gervase is back. I remember back in the original season when it was thought he was the winner because his pic on the CBS website was the only one that didn't have an alternate pic with a red X through it. So when he was voted out I was floored.

Hate that Colton is back. He was a bully and really tainted the season, IMO.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

If they are actually teams of 2 that compete together and are voted off together I will hate this. I think I'll hate it anyway. Amazing Race family edition was putrid and this sounds equally so. I thought Redemption Island was a bad idea but I'd rather have that than this. Ok ok, I'll keep an open mind until we find out for sure...


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I'm definitely losing interested in Survivor's "specialty" casting.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

My guess is that the returnees will be in one tribe and the family members will be in another.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Maybe Colton will be on with his housekeeper.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Azlen said:


> My guess is that the returnees will be in one tribe and the family members will be in another.


Could make for some interesting alliances before the merger.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

On paper, I'm not looking forward to this.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

One positive aspect of this is that you no longer have the typical whichever tribe has the greater numbers going into the merge has an advantage situation. Alliances pre merge and alliances post merge could be very different. This of course assumes the family members will be on different tribes to start. The potential is there for this to be an interesting twist but they could easily screw it up as well.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I liked Tyson, but some of the others I don't even remember. And some of the others I actively hate.

Not a fan of this returning nobodies thing... most of the people that returned this season I couldn't have cared less about. If they keep bringing back entire casts of returning players, pretty soon they aren't going to have any new people to return.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I think there should be a hard limit on the number of times someone can play the game. Much as I like BR and enjoyed his winning season, 4 times is too many. Sorry Rupert.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Rupert is one of the people I actively hate... I can't stand his trippy dippy persona.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

I'm not watching if Colton is back.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Azlen said:


> My guess is that the returnees will be in one tribe and the family members will be in another.


That would certainly be better than having "teams" of 2.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Big Brother did the pairs thing a few different times and it was interesting enough. I think this will provide an interesting enough twist without changing the game entirely.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

latrobe7 said:


> I'm not watching if Colton is back.


I'd be willing to bet he will play a different game.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

If this is in fact as described above, one tribe of returners and one trible of family that could, COULD be interesting. Alliances will be formed and the merged tribe could be fun to see if a family member would blindside another family member. 

As for Colton, yes he may play a different game but he's still a ******.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

jradosh said:


> I'm definitely losing interested in Survivor's "specialty" casting.





pmyers said:


> On paper, I'm not looking forward to this.


This, this, and this.

I may just watch this season by reading posts here and not having to actually watch the show.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I get that after so many seasons there aren't going to attract new viewers so the stunt casting is designed to hold onto existing viewers. And I'm sure they do their research on it but I just don't like it.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

laria said:


> Rupert is one of the people I actively hate... I can't stand his trippy dippy persona.


I liked him the first season but my hate grew every season he was on after that.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

So who's the BB alumnus thats going to Survivor? I'd love to see Dan on the show..


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Yes, they've proven that ratings went up even if they had only a few returning players. People get more engaged from the first episode if they have a few people they are already invested in getting to know. 

I think we're likely not going to see any more casts of entirely new members. They are trying to find creative ways of bringing back cast members and also integrating new. I think that's probably the best formula anyways. Although it's a real stretch to call most of the returnees on Caramoan "Favorites".


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Ment said:


> So who's the BB alumnus thats going to Survivor? I'd love to see Dan on the show..


Hayden


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

I don't mind Tina or Gervase, but they don't need to come back. The rest of that selection is just awful, so I really hope it's not true.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

WO312 said:


> I'd be willing to bet he will play a different game.


I would certainly hope so, but I still would not watch. And I would write CBS, Jeff Probst and anyone else I can think of expressing my displeasure and my refusal to watch. It probably wouldn't make a lick of difference, but I would feel better about it. And if enough people responded in a similar fashion, maybe the producers will stop rewarding bad behavior. The way they're going, I'm sure Shamar will be back as a "favorite" at some point.

Anyway, hopefully the report is wrong or Colton's name is a decoy.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

JFriday said:


> I liked him the first season but my hate grew every season he was on after that.


Totally agree. I loved him as the lovable pirate the first season and then it just went downhill quickly. When he stole those shoes, I loved him.


----------



## msdonnelly (Apr 3, 2004)

My wife and I both are getting tired of Survivor bringing back the same people and, in some cases, over and over. We're looking forward to this summer's Big Brother since it's rumored to be all new players!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Wow, I think Rupert is very entertaining.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> Maybe Colton will be on with his housekeeper.


Only if they also Bring back Johnny Fairplay and his grandmother.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Ugh, Colton. Ick.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I don't have any issue with returning players. Nothing guarantees that new players are any better. Every combination of players is a new game with different dynamics. I enjoy seeing how returning players handle the game with some experience on their side, as well as fresh faces. I just enjoy the game, basically.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Kablemodem said:


> Why is it so hard for them to find new players?





jradosh said:


> I'm definitely losing interested in Survivor's "specialty" casting.





msdonnelly said:


> My wife and I both are getting tired of Survivor bringing back the same people and, in some cases, over and over. We're looking forward to this summer's Big Brother since it's rumored to be all new players!


I get why they like to bring back known players, in that they are hoping to be working with a person with known/editable entertainment value.

I also hate it as it takes away some of the "Hey, I should apply to be on Survivor" when you see the same people getting on the show and when the "new" people are either retreads of old players or plain old shill/actors that were recruited. 

I would love to be on Survivor, but I guess I need to come up with something kooky about me ("I raise llamas, might be insane and I speak with an unintelligible yet folksy accent") or just embrace that at 42 I would fall into the requisite "Old Guy for TV" slot.

Come on Probst, all new players and all REAL people please!


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

LordKronos said:


> Only if they also Bring back Johnny Fairplay and his grandmother.


Ooohhh! Even awesomer!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Kablemodem said:


> Why is it so hard for them to find new players?


This!!! Do they have such little faith that people won't watch if they have new players that they keep casting the same players over and over again? There's a problem with doing that. You get players who won't play necessarily to win, but to get invited back again. Rupert, for example has lost 3x and yet, here he is again. I liked him the first 2x but enough is enough. I like the premise, but they could just as easily do it with new players.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

LlamaLarry said:


> Come on Probst, all new players and all REAL people please!


I wonder if there were ever REAL people for these types of shows. I always look at the "from" and they are usually from Minnesota or New Jersey or Texas or wherever and they you read their bio and in so many cases it says, now resides in Laguna Beach or Irvine or Woodland Hills or some other place in SoCal. I think the majorityof these players are out of work actors looking for a gig and this is their way of getting facetime.

As for Colton...him being on has got me considering if I'm going to watch. But I admit, I'm curious to see Gervaise. I liked him the first season. I wonder if Colton is back because they need a gay couple to round out the diversity and he's available. We also know that villains get people to watch. But is he TOO much of a villain to turn people off? I bet not.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I'm sure originally there were real people, for any of these shows. The first time around for a reality show, no one knows what to expect, and in the early days of reality TV, no one even had other shows to learn from. That's what made the original Survivor so interesting: it was all fresh and new and no one was scrambling for alliances on day 1 (except maybe Hatch). The job classification of "professional reality show contestant" didn't exist yet.

I miss those days, and I'm excited when a new type of competition reality show start up.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

hefe said:


> I don't have any issue with returning players. Nothing guarantees that new players are any better. Every combination of players is a new game with different dynamics. I enjoy seeing how returning players handle the game with some experience on their side, as well as fresh faces. I just enjoy the game, basically.


This. I don't think I can ever stop watching.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> I wonder if there were ever REAL people for these types of shows. I always look at the "from" and they are usually from Minnesota or New Jersey or Texas or wherever and they you read their bio and in so many cases it says, now resides in Laguna Beach or Irvine or Woodland Hills or some other place in SoCal. I think the majorityof these players are out of work actors looking for a gig and this is their way of getting facetime.t.


Who else can take off a month plus, from a real job?


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> This!!! Do they have such little faith that people won't watch if they have new players that they keep casting the same players over and over again? There's a problem with doing that. You get players who won't play necessarily to win, but to get invited back again. Rupert, for example has lost 3x and yet, here he is again. I liked him the first 2x but enough is enough. I like the premise, but they could just as easily do it with new players.


Maybe they just don't have faith in their casting department.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

pendragn said:


> If Colton is really on it I may not watch. He's a horrible person.
> 
> Tk


I found it difficult to watch One World when Colton was still on the show...


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

MikeekiM said:


> I found it difficult to watch One World when Colton was still on the show...


Probst just seems to love the villains and thinks they make for better television. He's right to an extent, but he needs to find the line between love to hate and just hate.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Maybe we'll get to see if Colton has changed like he said he did. Either way, he makes certainly makes the show interesting.


----------



## Doggie Bear (Jan 16, 2008)

Azlen said:


> Probst just seems to love the villains and thinks they make for better television. He's right to an extent, but he needs to find the line between love to hate and just hate.


+1

Parvati, Russell, Boston Rob, Coach, Tyson = fun to watch

Colton = not fun


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Doggie Bear said:


> +1
> 
> Parvati, Russell, Boston Rob, Coach, Tyson = fun to watch
> 
> Colton = not fun


Agree, but I've had enough of the first batch and never want to see Colton again.

Maybe, if they want to bring back the old timers, they should do it like they did Big Brother last season and bring them back as coaches (but skip where they can get back in the game). I think it could be fun to see BR coach one team and someone like Coach or even Russell coach another. Philip talked a lot about how he was influenced by BR. So why not use that as a premise?


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

I would love to see Boston Rob Vs. Russell as coaches only. That would be very entertaining!


----------



## sburnside1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Calling Colton a villain is giving villains everywhere a bad name. Colton is just a racist ******bag.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Cast and loved ones confirmed.

http://www.ew.com/ew/gallery/0,,20302134_20726344,00.html


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Somebody let me know when Colton is voted off so I can start watching.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm SO tired of seeing the same people over and over on these shows. Not just the ones coming back to play again but the ones who have come from other reality shows too. I might have to pass on this season.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Yeah, I definitely won't watch while he's on the show either; probably won't watch any of this season, because I hate coming into it late.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I figured Colton was so reviled they'd never invite him back. I thought even Jeff didn't like him.

This might be the first season I will skip. Besides Colton, I REALLY am sick of seeing the same old same old. Rupert again, REALLY? 

At least there are no Hantz's which they could have easily brought in here.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

sburnside1 said:


> Colton is just a racist ******bag.


Compared to some of the people on BB this season, Colton is almost likable.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Wow...Hayden from Big Brother!


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> At least there are no Hantz's which they could have easily brought in here.


I think Willy and Brandon have burned the bridge with CBS, which is perfectly fine by me. Must be weird for Russell to be the sane one in the family.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

The only good thing about bringing back Colton would be if he got voted off first.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Sooooo disappointed with the selection of Colton. 

Still will watch but wow. Pathetic that out of all past contestants they reward that little slime with the chance to come back.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

Hcour said:


> The only good thing about bringing back Colton would be if he got voted off first.


after Rupert please.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

late for dinner said:


> after Rupert please.


Colton then Rupert, then anyone else who's played at least 2x before (Tina?) Why do the same people keep getting chances to win? Well I know it's entertainment and it's assumed that people want to watch them again. It's just tiresome. Does ANYONE want to see Colton again?

The thing is, they will still get people watching, and as long as we watch, we condone this all over again.

What no Boston Rob? He and Amber DEFINE Survivor love ones! But I'm glad he's not there.

I think I might tune in just to see Gervaise play again. He was one of my favorites from S1


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Somebody might want to start a new thread since this one has certainly turned into spoilers.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

There's no way I'm not watching. I love this show and will watch pretty much no matter who they put on. I prefer them bringing in all brand new players, but I don't mind seeing some of these returnees. 

Would have preferred not to have Coulton or Rupert on but I'll still watch for sure. Coulton just needs to be voted out first. I liked Rupert a lot on his first season but after that he never seemed as entertaining and I see no reason for him to be back yet again. 

But each season is a game of its own and sometimes it's also good to have somebody to root against, as long as there are people to root for as well.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I'm looking forward to this. I like going on knowing something about the people right away. The only one that I could do without is Rupert, but that's basically because he's been on several times, and I don't think there's anything new to see with him. I think it will be interesting to see if Colton has learned anything from his first appearance. He seemed fairly regretful at the reuinion, IIRC.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

DancnDude said:


> There's no way I'm not watching. I love this show and will watch pretty much no matter who they put on. I prefer them bringing in all brand new players, but I don't mind seeing some of these returnees.
> 
> Would have preferred not to have Coulton or Rupert on but I'll still watch for sure. Coulton just needs to be voted out first. I liked Rupert a lot on his first season but after that he never seemed as entertaining and I see no reason for him to be back yet again.
> 
> But each season is a game of its own and sometimes it's also good to have somebody to root against, as long as there are people to root for as well.


This.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

I have not missed an episode of Survivor but am getting tired seeing retreads like Rupert coming back. I'm surprised Probst didn't bring back his buddy Boston Rob. With Colton coming back it will be just like watching Big Brother.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Man, I cannot stand Rupert. I didn't like him in his pirate season, and I have hated him more and more every season since. I'd rather see him go ASAP even though Colton is pretty vile.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

brianric said:


> I have not missed an episode of Survivor but am getting tired seeing retreads like Rupert coming back. I'm surprised Probst didn't bring back his buddy Boston Rob. With Colton coming back it will be just like watching Big Brother.


:up:

I always watch, but am not excited about this cast. If all I wanted was "drama," I'd watch Big Brother or Real Housewives, and I don't watch those shows.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

I'll watch this year, as I always do. I don't really mind returning players but it is getting a bit old. I loved Rupert his first time around but less with each subsequent appearance. At least half the cast will be new.

I'm surprised (ok, not really) and disappointed that Colton is back. His attitude is really pretty disgusting and I'm hoping he will just keep his mouth shut (and go home first) this time around.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Huge spoilers here regarding the setup of tribes, etc:



Spoiler



Jeff Probst already announced on Entertainment Weekly Radio that the next season of Survivor - subtitled Blood vs. Water - would feature returning Survivor contestants playing with (or, rather, against) their loved ones. Then, yesterday we revealed that one of those pairs would be Survivor: One World's Kat Edorsson and her boyfriend, Big Brother season 12 winner Hayden Moss. Now the rest of the cast can be officially unveiled. And that cast will be playing in the most twist-heavy Survivor season ever.
Among the cast of Survivor: Blood vs. Water -which filmed this past May and June in the Philippines - will be a contestant from the group that started it all, as season 1 player Gervase Peterson returns to compete along with his niece Marissa. He will be joined by three million dollar winners - Tina Wesson from The Australian Outback (who will be playing with daughter Katie), Aras Baskauskas from Panama (with brother Vytas), and Rupert Boneham, who has never won in his three previous outings but did collect a million dollars as the winner of a special fan voted prize given away during the All-Stars season. He will be joined by his wife Laura.
In a surprise, the new cast also features three players from One World - which is generally considered one of the weakest Survivor seasons ever. Joining Kat will be Monica Culpepper (and husband Brad) and the controversial Colton Cumbie (and fiancé Caleb). Rounding out the cast are threepeaters Tyson Apostol (with girlfriend Rachel) and the former Candice Woodcock (now Candice Cody, with husband John), as well as Laura Morett from Samoa (with daughter Ciera).
Survivor host Jeff Probst gives credit for the loved ones concept to Survivor casting director Lynne Spillman. "It's something she brought up for years," Probst told EW.com. "But this year she pitched it and she said, 'I think I can pull it off. I think I've found the right amount of couples.' And once we started talking about it and talking about who would play, it went from something we thought about doing next year to something we were going to do this season. It was one of those moments were I left and went 'Oh, everything's different.'" As if having returning players playing against their loved ones was not a big enough twist, there are several other smaller changes, some of which could dramatically alter the way the game is played. Here they are:
* For the first time ever, the game will not be 39 days long, but rather 39-and-a-half days, as the couples will begin the game the night prior to day one with a new twist titled "Day Zero." The 10 pairs will be sent out at sunset to 10 different locations to live by themselves for the night. They will then all meet up to be officially welcomed by host Jeff Probst and start the game the next morning. "The whole idea was to try and get them thinking and maybe believing that they would play as a pair," says Probst.
* Just minutes after congregating, the returning players and their loved ones will be split into two different tribes, with the returning players making up the yellow Galang tribe and the newbies comprising the red Tadhana tribe. "Suddenly your partner becomes your adversary, your competition," says Probst. "And that was the whole premise of Blood Vs. Water. How is that going to play out in a game where only one person can win?"
* First impressions can be key in the game like Survivor, and that will prove true here as just moments after meeting each other, each team will vote one member off their tribe. They will later be informed that these people have not been voted out of the game, but rather will be sent to Redemption Island, which makes its return after having been absent for the past three seasons. There they will battle to stay alive and reenter the game at a later point.
* Confused yet? Well, it gets even more confusing! Jeff Probst will then immediately offer each of the loved ones of the two people voted off the opportunity to trade places with them, meaning that if, say, returning player Tina is voted out of her tribe at the start, her daughter Katie can opt to take her place at Redemption Island instead, and Tina would then join the tribe of newbies.
* As mentioned, Redemption Island is back. Anyone voted out will be sent there and will then compete in a three person duel. The last place finisher in each contest is out of the game for good, while the top two remain. However, if someone's loved one is still in the game they can take their loved one's place before a duel. (So if, say, Monica is at Redemption Island but her husband Brad thinks he would do better at a duel involving strength, he can swap places with her, electing to do the duel while she takes his place on his tribe. They could then swap again at the next duel if it is a contest better suited to her strengths.) "That puts blood and water to the test," says Probst. "And we're gonna do it at every duel. So the first time early in the game, somebody may say 'It's just too early." But as those duels increase and they get closer to what they think might be a merge, their strategy is going to start to change."
* That's not all when it comes to Redemption Island. The person who finishes first in each duel will also get to give a clue to the location of a hidden immunity idol to any person from either tribe that they choose. "There's all these things you can do," says Probst. "Because for a moment, even though you're on the outest, furthest part of the game, you have a little bit of power."



Sorry I don't have a direct link as this was emailed to me.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Wow, now that's a way to shake things up. Time will tell if those changes are too much or are brilliant


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Glad to see Monica Culpepper will be back. She was great eye candy.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Huge spoilers here regarding the setup of tribes, etc:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that sounds like it will be pretty exciting. Not thrilled about the return of



Spoiler



Redemption Island



but the extra twists described should make it much more interesting.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

brianric said:


> I have not missed an episode of Survivor but am getting tired seeing retreads like Rupert coming back. I'm surprised Probst didn't bring back his buddy Boston Rob. With Colton coming back it will be just like watching Big Brother.


The problem with Big Brother this year is they had no one return and the game sucked for weeks.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I got my favorite picked out!



Spoiler



Brad Culpepper. Usually previous NFL players are old, not in great shape, etc but you can tell him and Monica have been hitting the gym still.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Einselen said:


> I got my favorite picked out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 2 NFL player that I remember were Gary Hogenboom and Steven Wright and they were both in good shape.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Einselen said:


> I got my favorite picked out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



He looks like he is in way better shape than when he was playing.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Like the ides behind Blood vs Water. New rules sound pretty cool and somewhat confusing. I wonder if all the players in the game will be smart enough to understand them and use them wisely.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mdougie said:


> The problem with Big Brother this year is they had no one return and the game sucked for weeks.


Actually, I much prefer a game with no returnees that develops a season personality of it's own. You did have for the first few weeks a game influenced by a "returnee" in that Rachel orchestrated the MVP vote for her sister. But after that, we knew the HG and it took on the dark persona.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I wasn't thrilled about this season anyway but


Spoiler



the return of RI seals the deal. Ugh


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

sburnside1 said:


> Calling Colton a villain is giving villains everywhere a bad name. Colton is just a racist ******bag.


Exactly. "Villains" are fun. Colton, not fun.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

And if Colton wasn't bad enough already, I can only imagine that him being there with his fiance is only going to make him MORE Colton.

I'm not sure how much I'll be able to watch if he isn't knocked out very early on.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> And if Colton wasn't bad enough already, I can only imagine that him being there with his fiance is only going to make him MORE Colton.
> 
> I'm not sure how much I'll be able to watch if he isn't knocked out very early on.


Maybe his fiance knows how to keep him in line. He doesn't want to act like a tool in front of him

But yeah...I doubt that!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Never mind the "new rules" - how are they going to handle one of the existing rules: you're not allowed to make any sort of deal concerning splitting prize money with any contestant. (They were discussing this briefly on EW Radio on 8/27, and considering that Survivor Amazon winner Jenna Jenna Morasca is one of the hosts, you would think she has some idea as to what she is talking about here.) Of course, if the winner is competing with his/her spouse, then they can't really stop the spouse from accessing, say, a joint bank account.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

What if they put all the partners on separate tribes?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DavidTigerFan said:


> What if they put all the partners on separate tribes?


That's exactly what they're doing, as outlined above. But eventually there will be a merge and some of the partners will then be together and could conceivably work together at that point. But just like tight twosomes in previous seasons, the rest of the contestants will be very wary of them and will probably break up those alliances.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

I'm sorry I smeeked.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

in the Big Brother live feed one of houseguests spoiled the F4 Survivor. Is that info well known on the net already? What a bummer for fans.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Ment said:


> In the Big Brother live feed one of houseguests spoiled the F4 Survivor. Is that info well known on the net already? What a bummer for fans.


Wait, your saying that one of the current BB houseguests is somehow privy to the Blood vs. Water final 4, and mentioned all four names on the feeds? I would be so pissed if that was somehow revealed to me.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

gweempose said:


> Wait, your saying that one of the current BB houseguests is somehow privy to the Blood vs. Water final 4, and mentioned all four names on the feeds? I would be so pissed if that was somehow revealed to me.


yes, but I'm leaning its just speculation, unless someone who follows Survivor rumors confirms that F4 is known for sure.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Ment said:


> in the Big Brother live feed one of houseguests spoiled the F4 Survivor. Is that info well known on the net already? What a bummer for fans.





Spoiler



Then I guess that confirms that Hayden or his sister went to the final 4, right?


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

GoPackGo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Then I guess that confirms that Hayden or his sister went to the final 4, right?


One could make that assumption but it'd be beyond belief that a production lackey would leak that info in DR to one of the houseguests. I'll put credence into it if I hear the houseguests talk about one of the DR peeps are never seen again.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Ment said:


> One could make that assumption but it'd be beyond belief that a production lackey would leak that info in DR to one of the houseguests. I'll put credence into it if I hear the houseguests talk about one of the DR peeps are never seen again.


The info wouldn't have to have been leaked while the BB contestants were in the house. I believe filming on the next season if Survivor was finished before the house guests were sequestered.

But can we please spoilerize any speculation about who the F4 might be based on ties to BB? I really don't want to know any info about that.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

GoPackGo said:


> Then I guess that confirms that Hayden or his sister went to the final 4, right?


So you're gonna ruin it for the rest of us who DIDN'T see the feed?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> So you're gonna ruin it for the rest of us who DIDN'T see the feed?


Yeah, wtf.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

GoPackGo said:


> Then I guess that confirms that *** went to the final 4, right?


That's a real dick move dude...:down::down::down:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> That's a real dick move dude...:down::down::down:


Why is everyone quoting the spoiler? If we get him to change it, then everyone else will also have to edit their posts.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

It's still just speculation.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I don't think unspoilered speculation about a final four is really appropriate for a thread marked "casting spoilers", though.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I think speculation by a TCF member is one thing, but speculation based on something said by someone who may actually have knowledge of the situation is most definitely spoiler tag worthy in my book.

I don't watch BB and don't know any of the people who posters are posting about, but especially as Laria said, in a thread about casting for the upcoming season, I certainly don't want to read the names of people who may 'survive' to a certain point in the game.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

^^ Agreed!


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

+1!!!


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> So you're gonna ruin it for the rest of us who DIDN'T see the feed?


I didn't see the feed either, this was pure speculation on my part.

I have now spoilerized my post.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

This could all be a trick - remember when CBS's Survivor website supposedly had all of the photos except one with Xs on them in the middle of the season, "revealing" the winner in advance (only to turn out that the person in question didn't win)?


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

That Don Guy said:


> This could all be a trick - remember when CBS's Survivor website supposedly had all of the photos except one with Xs on them in the middle of the season, "revealing" the winner in advance (only to turn out that the person in question didn't win)?


That was season 1.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

GoPackGo said:


> That was season 1.


And it was Gervase who is back this season... That dang MB, he is clever!


----------

